# Love Sickness



## Cypress (May 26, 2011)

This article is about the effect of Love Sickness. 
It says, love sickness is like being addicted to crack. And, that is over in 6 months to 2 years. This is similar to the effects of infidelity on waywards.

What do you think?


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I was always told it took 1/2 the time that you were with someone to get over them.

Although, with one relationship, we were friends for 4 years, dated for 9 months and it took me about 6 years to truly get over him. Pathetic. lol.


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

that_girl said:


> I was always told it took 1/2 the time that you were with someone to get over them.
> 
> Although, with one relationship, we were friends for 4 years, dated for 9 months and it took me about 6 years to truly get over him. Pathetic. lol.


Ugh. I was with the asshat for 15 years total. I do NOT want to spend the next 7 years getting over him.


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

Cypress said:


> This article is about the effect of Love Sickness.
> It says, love sickness is like being addicted to crack. And, that is over in 6 months to 2 years. This is similar to the effects of infidelity on waywards.
> 
> What do you think?


I think that being in love defiently causes the crazies. We can't eat, sleep or think straight. We'd sell our grandma's for one hour with them. We wait by the phone for their call, checking the phone every minute on the minute just to be sure it's working, we end up ignoring our friends and families and suddenly we "like" everything they like. I think this article has good points.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I'd never sell my grandma. LOL She'd kick my ass.

But yea, the chemicals released when "in love" sure do make people nutso! I've seen the most logical people become irrational and crazed by love. It's funny-- unless it's happening to me.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

AppleDucklings said:


> Ugh. I was with the asshat for 15 years total. I do NOT want to spend the next 7 years getting over him.


:rofl:



AppleDucklings said:


> I think that being in love defiently causes the crazies. We can't eat, sleep or think straight. We'd sell our grandma's for one hour with them.


My grammy is not for sale!


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> My grammy is not for sale!


whew! Good to know Grammy is safe


----------

